# New Tutorial Available: Food Hypersensitivity and Irritable Bowel Syndrome



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Aliment Pharmacol Ther 2001 Apr;15(4):439-449	Related Articles, Books, LinkOut Food hypersensitivity and irritable bowel syndrome.Zar S, Kumar D, Benson MJ.Department of General Surgery, St George's Hospital Medical School, London, UK.Irritable bowel syndrome is a common condition but its pathophysiology remains poorly understood. Many irritable bowel syndrome patients give a history of food intolerance, but data from dietary elimination and re-challenge studies are inconclusive. Multiple aetio-pathological mechanisms have been postulated. The gut has an extensive immune system but current understanding of processing of food antigens in health and disease is limited. There is no clinically useful marker available to test for food hypersensitivity in irritable bowel syndrome. Researchers have employed both skin tests and serum immunoglobulins (IgG and IgE) as markers of food hypersensitivity in various disorders including irritable bowel syndrome, but published data are equivocal. In this article, the evidence for the role of food hypersensitivity in irritable bowel syndrome is reviewed and, based on the available data, a possible pathophysiological hypothesis has been formulated.Publication Types: ï¿½	Review ï¿½	Review, tutorial ____________________This article is worth spending the $ to purchase the whole thing. It is quite thorough at laying the groundwork of what has and has not been published on the subject, what it means, and what is soon to come which will further expand and clarify the role of food sensitivities in this syndrome.MNL_______________ www.leapallergy.com [This message has been edited by Mike NoLomotil (edited 09-09-2001).]


----------

